# 2/5 Monday Night Raw Thread: Fighting To Get Inside The Chamber



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> Last week, three hard-hitting Qualifying Matches determined that Braun Strowman, Elias and John Cena would compete in the Men’s Elimination Chamber Match on Sunday, Feb. 25, with the winner of that hellacious bout going on to challenge Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship at The Showcase of the Immortals, WrestleMania.
> 
> However, there are three slots left in the match, and WWE.com can now confirm that Roman Reigns and Bray Wyatt will clash one-on-one on Raw for the right to enter the structure, where WrestleMania glory will be on the line.









> Asuka defeated Sasha Banks in an incredible matchup this past Monday night. And while the entire WWE Universe awaits the 2018 Women’s Royal Rumble Match winner’s decision as to which title she will challenge for at WrestleMania, the Raw Women’s division shifts its focus to Sunday, Feb. 25, when the first Women’s Elimination Chamber Match in history is waged for the Raw Women’s Championship.
> 
> We already know that Little Miss Bliss will be entering the formidable structure to defend her prize, but who else is going in? Look for female Superstars to be confirmed this Monday for this anticipated and history-making match.











> With a little help from his co-stars, The Miztourage, The Miz defeated Roman Reigns in their Intercontinental Title rematch this past Monday night on Raw. This brings The A-Lister that much closer to walking under the bright lights of WrestleMania with Team Red’s workhorse championship around his waist.
> 
> Now that The Big Dog has been turned back, will we see a new challenger step up to the “must-see” Intercontinental Champion? We’ll find out on Raw.











> After Jason Jordan’s injury transformed Royal Rumble’s Raw Tag Team Championship bout into a glorified 2-on-1 Handicap Match, Cesaro & Sheamus defeated Seth Rollins and the “gold-blooded” son of Kurt Angle to become four-time champions. After the brawlers put away Titus Worldwide the following night on Raw, all eyes are on The Celtic Warrior and The Swiss Cyborg as they once again rule over Team Red’s tandem division.
> 
> Last year, Cesaro & Sheamus walked into WrestleMania with the Raw Tag Team Titles. Will history repeat itself this year in New Orleans?











> Injuries have plagued The Revival since their debut on Raw last year, but Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder finally seem to be clicking like the “old-school” teams they emulate, picking up back-to-back victories over Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson and Heath Slater & Rhyno on the Royal Rumble Kickoff and Raw, respectively.
> 
> Who will get a wrestling history lesson from these throwbacks this week?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

So it's going to be all about Roman Reigns?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Come on Revival keep winning.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Seems like I'll be skipping heavily through this one as well.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The only segment I'll be watching is the one involving Braun Strowman. Everything else will be an automatic changing of the channel.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reigns vs Wyatt.

Who's going to possibly win this one? :kobe8

Hard to even get excited for the Chamber, when you know what the outcome is going to be without even knowing all the competitors.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Seems pretty :meh


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They really dont care dow they? Like there's nothing about this preview that makes Raw seem worth tuning into at all.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Doesn't look too promising.

What I'm hoping we see:

- More Braun ass kicking, please.

- More emphasis on Sasha's heel turn. That shot of her after losing to Asuka looked like she hit a breaking point. I hope we see that explored.

- _Somebody new emerge in tag team title contention, please_. I really don't understand why AOP wasn't called up after the Rumble. Why did they need to beat TM-61 in the first round of the Dusty Classic when they could be better used on Raw?

- More with Jason Jordan. Hope that injury report is like Seth's, false or at least overblown. Amazingly, he's become the most interesting character on Raw.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Hard to even get excited for the Chamber, when you know what the outcome is going to be without even knowing all the competitors.


The thing that saves it for me is that we'll get to see Braun kick some ass in the Chamber. It should be a fun match even though we all know what the outcome will be.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wytt vs Reigns sounds awful. Nothing new there. The rest besides from the Revival stuff is not really very exciting.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It bothers me that the only things I'm looking forward to are the women and Braun.
And I suppose I'll enjoy seeing Reigns booed, too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So are they just going to give the Women chamber spots? or are they going to make them qualify?


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

> Last year, Cesaro & Sheamus walked into WrestleMania with the Raw Tag Team Titles. Will history repeat itself this year in New Orleans?


They don't even remember that Gallows and Anderson were actually RAW Tag Champs heading into WM last year. :kobefacepalm


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Man did Cena really have to go over Balor last week? They couldn't have got someone else to do the job?

With Roman in, whos going to fill the last two spots? Rollins, Jordan likely injured, maybe they have a last chance with guys like Balor and Wyatt and Matt Hardy for the final spot?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So who is Seth going to wrestle to qualify for the Chamber? Since Raw is in Iowa and he literally has nothing to do since Jordan is injured.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Any rumours on Rousey tonight or is the full time thing "we're not getting her on weekly TV"?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well it's Feb after all time for anther month of *"WWE Celebrates Black History".......*

#WWELogic








Also that "preview" looks to be the cure for insomnia, JR & the King STILL haven't "woken" up.....


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

It's kind of amazing how fucked RAW's Road to WrestleMania is looking and getting more fucked every week it seems.

I'm not even saying that Cena and Reigns shouldn't be in the Chamber. It makes sense for them to be. But to get them in at the expense of two really fucking talented and just plain better guys who should also totally be given a spot in the Chamber?

If I was in a WWE crowd I'd be chanting "bullshit" until my fucking throat gave out.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth facing The Bar...again. Please end this feud jfc.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tired of Rollins being stuck in this loop with The Bar.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Isn't Jordan injured?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Isn't Jordan injured?


He is. So my guess is they're going to pull the same stunt they did at the Rumble. Seth works the entire match by himself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw looks like trash tonight. Rollins/Jordan/Bar again. Reigns/Wyatt which has happened multiple times in the past.

This is not a road to WM at all.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Rollins vs The Bar AGAIN. Wyatt vs Roman ughhh. Typical Raw. Very underwhelming. Maybe they could do something that's exciting.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Cena vs Elias vs Braun as well ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Cena vs Elias vs Braun as well ?


Yes, to determine who will come out last during the EC match (not the last spot).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Rollins vs The Bar AGAIN. Wyatt vs Roman ughhh. Typical Raw. Very underwhelming. Maybe they could do something that's exciting.


Some 'Road to WM', huh?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns vs. Wyatt? That'll be bad. And Roman's winning, so no point in watching that.

Guess I'll just look forward to whatever Strowman does.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess they are doing this rematch with The Bar to write off Jordan due to the injury. Rollins will probably have his EC qualifying match next week and be back in singles action again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Road to Wrestlemania never starts until after February does it anymore?

I remember the last few years they've always seemed to just build towards February's PPV even when others have been in feuds. Anyone remember Ambrose/HHH when it was going to be Ambrose/Lesnar and Reigns/HHH at Mania?

Or when we got Strowman/Reigns at Fastlane instead of them building towards Reigns/Taker?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

RTWM used to be Royal Rumble.
Then it stopped with the proper brand splut

I'd say we'll see stuff two shows before WM peroper


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Some 'Road to WM', huh?


Completley forgot that it was the Road to WM until you said it was. Really hope "the best time of the year" starts to kick in soon.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Road to WM started after Fastlane and Chamber last year lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They try to build to these February PPVs but everyone knows they don't mean shit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> They try to build to these February PPVs but everyone knows they don't mean shit.


Yup, at this point people are just looking forward to WrestleMania.

At least the Chamber match is always pretty good.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If they want to start of Raw on a good note, let Rollins open the show. Let him cut a promo or something. They should've at least set up the tag rematch.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Like I said in another thread, that match to determine who comes out last in the chamber is stupid. It doesn't even make sense :lol Unfair to the other 3 participants who are still to qualify, they don't get an opportunity to fight to enter last?


----------



## El Ingobernable (Jan 29, 2018)

*Raw is getting new opening intro tonight.


They added 2 new theme songs 


Born For Greatness






Charge Up The Power*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960634541810634757
Please for real be the last time this match happens.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL them calling Seth a pretty boy :lmao


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

My optimism post-rumble has gone already, thanks a lot WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Such a skippable show, you expect much more on the RTWM.

Says it all when the biggest thing on here is a freaking Bray-Roman matches fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's annoying today cos the channel that shows WWE isn't airing Raw today so they can air a marathon of some stupid superhero show instead fpalm So now I have to watch via live stream.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's annoying today cos the channel that shows WWE isn't airing Raw today so they can air a marathon of some stupid superhero show instead fpalm So now I have to watch via live stream.


 I hate this new change to Box.

WTF were they thinking?

People surely can't love this Superhero shit that much.

Fuck, they got rid of the Simpsons reruns on Saturdays for this shit..

Edit:

LMAO they're really show Supergirl for the entire day :lmao

Sky have lost their minds, Box was great...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Law said:


> Lmao I hate this new change to Box.
> 
> WTF were they thinking?
> 
> ...


Yep. They actually axed a live airing (on Waitangi Day no less when a lot of people will be home) to show superhero crap :lol

Thankfully SD is on tomorrow and Raw is back next week but it's not the point. Talk about annoying.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good thing is this show is shit, I have no reason to find a stream for it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

El Ingobernable said:


> *Raw is getting new opening intro tonight.
> 
> 
> They added 2 new theme songs
> ...


 Rather fitting that a shit show has shit music to go with it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Do they even use the intro anymore? I don't remember the last time Raw actually opened with an intro video :lol


----------



## Cavalry365 (Jan 25, 2018)

Another garbage shit show lined up.. Some road to WM is this :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960648949571792896


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just read about the triple threat between Strowman/Elias/Cena. I have something now I'm truly looking forward to on the show.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Asuka/Bayley tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960649909887295488

So within a month she'll have beaten Alexa, Sasha, Nia and Bayley, and she's already beaten Alicia & Dana. All that's left is Sonya, Mandy and Mickie.. 

Seems obvious what this is leading to. Her saying she's beat everyone on Raw and picks Charlotte for WM, which moves Asuka to SD away from Rousey. I mean come on they wouldn't have made it "Rumble winner can challenge any champion" if they weren't going to do that and Nakamura has already picked Styles. Plus we are going on 2 weeks without her choosing the opponent, which is another obvious indicator.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

JC00 said:


> Asuka/Bayley tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960649909887295488
> ...



It took Asuka like an entire year to go through the entire NXT Women's roster. It's only been less than 4 and she's already plowed through the entire Raw roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I could see Rousey beating Asuka at some point. Maybe not WM, but sometime after that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Something possibly building up between Balor and Miz...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> I could see Rousey beating Asuka at some point. Maybe not WM, but sometime after that.


Asuka is challenging Charlotte at WM and going to SD. It's obvious. Charlotte will beat Ruby Riot at Fastlane and then Asuka will challenge her. They don't pull out the "Rumble winner can challenge either champion" stipulation if they are not going to do it. 

As much as people want it they aren't doing Charlotte/Becky at WM and I don't see them doing her vs Naomi or Natalya. So it's either another multi-women title match at WM or it's her vs Asuka. 

Rousey will then continually run through the Raw division while. Asuka runs through the SD division so WWE can do "Undefeated vs Undefeated" match between Asuka & Rousey.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This show looks meh at best.. Of course.. I'll be watching..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Asuka is challenging Charlotte at WM and going to SD. It's obvious. Charlotte will beat Ruby Riot at Fastlane and then Asuka will challenge her. They don't pull out the "Rumble winner can challenge either champion" stipulation if they are not going to do it.
> 
> As much as people want it they aren't doing Charlotte/Becky at WM and I don't see them doing her vs Naomi or Natalya. So it's either another multi-women title match at WM or it's her vs Asuka.
> 
> Rousey will then continually run through the Raw division while. Asuka runs through the SD division so WWE can do "Undefeated vs Undefeated" match between Asuka & Rousey.


Yeah, eventually we'll get Rousey/Asuka. Maybe at Summerslam.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Asuka/Bayley tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960649909887295488
> ...


Asuka win Against Nia was not much of a win she was heavily protected and only beaten by referee stopage so I wouldn't count that personally. also if Asuka goes to SD who challenges and wins the title off Alexa? she already beat every babyface not counting Dana. and I really doubt they they will do Ronda vs Alexa since Ronda needs to be carried. considering she has been training only for a few months and I don't think Alexa can carry anyone at this stage some might argue she need to be carried herself. i still think they will do Asuka vs Alexa and maybe Charlotte vs Ronda.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asuka is definitely moving to SD, that's why she's running through every big name on Raw before making her decision after EC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Asuka to SD and Rousey to Raw makes sense.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Wyatt vs Reigns once again will end up Wyatt losing to the Big Dawg.

I wounder what Seth Rollins and Sasha Banks will be doing tonight as opposed to the Elimination Chamber match. Hopefully Sasha beat Dana Brook in a win.

The Revival needs to keep on winning so they can be contenders for the tag team champions. *_


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Bayley getting a singles match on RAW? When was the last time she had a singles match? :lmao

Oh well another notch on Asuka's belt, hopefully put on a good match like last week.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sucks that Bayley has to follow Sasha's great match with Asuka from just a week ago. I just hope Bayley can look as good in defeat as Sasha but I'm not holding my breath.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hopefully Asuka has another good match this week, I enjoyed Sasha vs Asuka.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960664651221516288


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

AJ vs Shinsuke
Asuka vs Charlotte
Possibly Owens vs Zayn

Smackdown side of Mania is looking :mark:

On the Raw side we'll get Reigns/Lesnar, probably Strowman/HHH and Cena/Elias.

I know what I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Asuka/Bayley tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960649909887295488
> ...


When did Asuka beat Nia?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cena vs. Strowman vs. Elias is like the only thing thats interesting going in to RAW tonight. This may be one to just wait and watch the recap vids from WWE on youtube later on to save time.

I am so over Rollins vs. The Bar. Maybe his tag team partners getting hurt is a sign that the guy should be in better spots on the card than being in stale tag team feuds with The Bar.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A womans single match? WTF IS THIS SHIT? NO WWE. I DEMAND MORE MEANINGLESS 6 WOMEN TAG MATCHES!! WE LOVE THESE AND YOU NEVER DO THEM!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bayley vs Asuka won't come close to Sasha/Asuka, that was the best Raw women's match I've ever seen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah, Asuka to SD and Rousey to Raw makes sense.


Champion v Champion at WM 35.

Wouldn't surprise me if it main events for the mainstream publicity.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> When did Asuka beat Nia?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Asuka beat Nia Jax via Ref Stoppage. If a superstar is unable to continue they forfeit the match to there opponent, so Nia Jax lost.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

If there was any doubt about where Asuka is going, then surely there isn't anymore. She and Ronda will both be champions going into Survivor Series and that's where they finally face off. They won't wait until WM 35, that's for Charlotte/Ronda.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> AJ vs Shinsuke
> Asuka vs Charlotte
> Possibly Owens vs Zayn
> 
> ...


 Meh, all of those matches will suck tbh. WM and the WWE style makes it difficult to put on great big matches at WM.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> If there was any doubt about where Asuka is going, then surely there isn't anymore. She and Ronda will both be champions going into Survivor Series and that's where they finally face off.


 Nah, interbrand match at WM with both streaks and possibly both titles on the line.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

@Tyrion Lannister your girl being pushed to the wayside for Ronda to run things on the flagship lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Also to all my fellow Eagles fan watching tonight

WORLD FUCKING [email protected][email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Also to all my fellow Eagles fan watching tonight
> 
> WORLD FUCKING [email protected][email protected]#[email protected]


 cute.

How are you world Champions when only American teams can win and no one outside the States gives a damn about American Football.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Meh, all of those matches will suck tbh. WM and the WWE style makes it difficult to put on great big matches at WM.


I don't see Shinsuke and Asuka holding back, considering they were chosen to win the Rumble, I doubt they would want this opportunity to go to waste, and their respective opponents are about the best possible opponents they could ask for in the company atm. And aside from Ambrose and Rollins, there's no one with better chemistry than Owens and Zayn in Modern WWE. They've killed it on PPV before, give them the time Owens/Jericho got last year and they could produce something great.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Law said:


> Nah, interbrand match at WM with both streaks and possibly both titles on the line.


She ran through Raw's roster in like four months. They couldn't stretch this out to Wrestlemania even if they wanted to. Even Survivor Series will be pushing it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope we find out who will be facing Alexa Bliss in the Elimination Chamber tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rollins against the Bar for the 68875545778 time fpalm

Cena vs Elias vs Strowman will most likely suck

Wyatt vs Reigns could be decent, but we all know who is winning :reigns2

Bayley vs Asuka was a good match up a year ago, but now Bayley is a geek and Asuka borrowed HHH shovel, so I couldn't care less.

RAW not looking good on paper, hope they surprise me


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> If there was any doubt about where Asuka is going, then surely there isn't anymore. She and Ronda will both be champions going into Survivor Series and that's where they finally face off. They won't wait until WM 35, that's for Charlotte/Ronda.


It would be stupid to that that at SvS unless they're going to unite the titles.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> It would be stupid to that that at SvS unless they're going to unite the titles.


No it wouldn't. They did Goldberg v. Lesnar at Survivor Series. No match is too big and the two women's champions will be facing each other, just like they did last year.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> No it wouldn't. They did Goldberg v. Lesnar at Survivor Series. No match is too big and the two women's champions will be facing each other, just like they did last year.


I'm not saying they won't do it, just that I hate "champion vs champion" matches unless they are to unite the belts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wyatt/Reigns again


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't know why I'm here after looking at the preview. What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Reigns vs Wyatt will open RAW. Well that's very much the one thing I am looking forward to on this RAW.

I guess I'll stick to see what they do with Rollins too.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

My whole reason for watching Raw tonight is to see if Rollins uses his new theme.

That's kinda sad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray has 0 chance of winning.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman Reigns... we're here.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off with a Bray promo? already off to a terrible start


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Incoherent rambling incoming.. Jobber time


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

boring boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The suspense of this match is killing me!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's hard to believe that it's already been a year since Bray won the WWE title at EC.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can Bray please return to his planet and never return?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Begin the night as you mean to go on, dull and boring.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't believe people seriously wanted this clown to retire Undertaker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeez, I wonder who is winning :eyeroll


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Even a pre-taped Roman promo.. RAW is really off to a great start


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bray finally making some sense, yes Roman is indeed a failure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same ol' shit.

And lots of boos...even in Iowa.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Boy this dual video promos are awful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad they're getting this shit over with right now.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

What a shitty way to open Raw. Two pointless, wastes of shit.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

ugh those pre recorded promos always remind me of FMVs in old wrestling video games


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good promo by Reigns there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

These two should be wrestling on superstars, not Raw.

Both get go away heat from me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, those boos.

:lmao

I feel like Reigns has cut that some promo numerous times.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dem boos.... That's fine.. You just go ahead Vince.. Keep pushing up to the moon


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This crowd is already beyond dead and it's 5 minutes into the show lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BTNH said:


> I can't believe people seriously wanted this clown to retire Undertaker


That was also 3 years ago, when Bray looked to have a promising future. Booking has fucked him so hard.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just me or is anyone else's sky's footage jumpy?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Do not like that pre recorded promos back to back format 
Just have the guys in the ring and cut a promo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Reigns theme say "come on!" before the music hit?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still selling the destruction of the announce table by Braun...:lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How long is Ambrose out for? Will he make it for Mania? I forgot all about him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So many empty seats at RAW :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

AH, they're going to open cold with their match! That's what they did last year, too, and they got the audience HOT for it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Did Reigns theme say "come on!" before the music hit?


No Bray yelled it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So you don't start Raw with Iowa boy Rollins to at least keep the crowd active? Alright then...:lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

BTNH said:


> I can't believe people seriously wanted this clown to retire Undertaker


Fuck Taker. He's an asshole.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The guy with the "Dilly Dilly" sign should be escorted to the parking lot..


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is already one of the, if not THE worst crowd I have ever seen.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> How long is Ambrose out for? Will he make it for Mania? I forgot all about him.


He's suppose to be out 9 months, last time I heard.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hmm. I wonder who will win this match! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am watching this on a shit quality live stream. Struggling to find a decent one, most of them seem to not work or are dodgy :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gee WWE.. Don''t foreshadow Matt Hardy fuckery or nothing...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Poor Matt hardy.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Resthold of doom.

All of his matches go exactly the same.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Matt Hardy - still living in the land of blue sheets, he has a TV there, though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can this match end, we all know Roman is winning and Bray is beyond dead.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i swear to god if matt does what i think hes going to do, i will personally head to wwe HQ with a wrecking ball machine and smash that fucking place to bits


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The OU / West Virginia game can’t come on soon enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring thus far.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Crowd enjoying Bray. No surprise.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> i swear to god if matt does what i think hes going to do, i will personally head to wwe HQ with a wrecking ball machine and smash that fucking place to bits


Oh.. Fuckery is incoming... Better fill up the tank now


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Resthold of doom.
> 
> All of his matches go exactly the same.


Idk if it's just Roman or the WWE style, his matches bore me.

The heel being on top means shit because we all know Roman is going to win.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Headlining match opens the show. 
What a Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray has no chance. They need to end this match very soon.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I really don't know how this match is going to end, so much tension ! /s


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Fuck Taker. He's an asshole.


He would have been an asshole if he did the job for Bray, that's for sure. Thankfully he didn't :grin2:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> He's suppose to be out 9 months, last time I heard.


Thanks for the update. Damn thats rough. Hopefully he comes back with more of an Attitude Era-esque edge to him. I would love a Heel Ambrose vs Reigns feud for the title.

They're gonna need to do something fresh after the Big Dog walks out of Mania with the strap.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do the fans chanting "Roman sucks" sound like virgins?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wish Brock would show up and fuck them both up :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Thanks for the update. Damn thats rough. Hopefully he comes back with more of an Attitude Era-esque edge to him. I would love a Heel Ambrose vs Reigns feud for the title.
> 
> They're gonna need to do something fresh after the Big Dog walks out of Mania with the strap.


I've wanted heel Ambrose for some time now. So I'm hoping they go that route, when he comes back from his injury.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*"You have to win this match to enter the Elimination Chamber to face Brock Lesnar at WM this year." kay *


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuckery confirmed.. Matt is going to do some voodoo magic shit and laugh for 5 minutes at Bray


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I now think my live stream is a tad behind :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Welp, I'm bored and give no shits about this match. I think that's a new record.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They even do that backstage looking at a screen shit for Broken Matt. Why not just sit him in the crowd?

Dunn, you asshole, your shit is just one thing: PHONY


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*That was a great counter by Bray Wyatt in the corner. :banderas*_


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Bray needs to job to Matt lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Am I going crazy but has WWE always plastered a giant RAW logo on the tron during a match? I never noticed that before


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stop showing me Matt please
You are making saddddd

Poor guy was the hottest thing in wrestler a year ago and now he's a Buffon in a blue sheet room wearing his really crappy merchandise that really clashes with his watered down character which now only consist of chanting delete and laughing weirdly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wouldn’t it be hilarious is bray won? Ha. Could you imagine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Their selling is pretty good!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

C'mon, get your fat, mump-riddled asses up. ;P


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

This year's Wrestlemania logo is eh :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Cameras can't take it anymore.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

THANK YOU SKY THANK YOU SKY THANK YOU SKY


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stop WWE we know Matt’s screwing Bray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Letting Bray win tonight makes so much sense and helps both men.

Bray gets out of his rut... for now and Reigns gets some much needed adversity on his road to WM.

Bray/Braun in the chamber?!

C'mon Vince, get your head out of your ass and do it!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Elimination Chamber last year, Bray eliminated John Cena and AJ in the chamber to win the WWE championship. 

This year he’ll probably open the PPV with a job to Matt Hardy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finisher kickout #1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I actually thought Bray had it there... Fuck.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ fuck off wwe


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Kicked out at 2 on a finisher


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

No, Bray, you didn't even kiss him that time, why even try for that pin?


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

It's nice to watch a real wrestling match for once. This is rare nowadays.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

the comic book geek inside me is yelling shut the fuck up at the announce team


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh, shut up Iowa. It is not.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well there goes sister Abigail being a top 5 finisher. Shit I don’t know who has kicked out of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I went downstairs for like 10 minutes and this is still going.................


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Finisher kickout #1


Why does everyone hate finisher kickouts?

Almas/Gargano had a ton and was one of the best matches in time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it's great we started with a match instead of a promo for a change though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This POS kicking out of finishers regularly on TV fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a shitty spear.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN IN THE WWF~!

:vince5


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That was the worst spear in Raw history. Running headbutt.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ZOMG ROMAN WON!!!!

Who could could have seen that coming???


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol So Reigns kicks out of Sister Abigal but finishes with a standard issue spear..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not one of Reign's best spears there.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

OH MY GOD. ROMAN KICKED OUT. WOW


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Reigns, just retire bud..that was the worst spear I have ever seen. You worthless piece of shit. YAWN.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re never gonna give up Jesus Christ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

No Matt Hardy distracting Bray, so that was surprising.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Shocking result. Roman Reigns the ultimate underdog overcomes the odds and defeats the undefeatable Bray Wyatt [emoji136].♀[emoji136].♀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN IN THE WWF~!
> 
> :vince5


Fugg off Vince!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Oh.. Fuckery is incoming... Better fill up the tank now


roman never wins with fuckery they have to make this fucking stank bag strong


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Why does everyone hate finisher kickouts?
> 
> Almas/Gargano had a ton and was one of the best matches in time.


They're fine for big events. Not random Raw's and SD's where they've been done to death.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman was sick of Bray trying to kiss him lol :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is awesome for 2* matches, never change WWE universe.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I've lost count the amount of times Bray has jobbed to this cunt, it's predictable but still makes me want to puke everytime.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

WWE does so much damage to the credibility of anyone who isn't Roman Reigns, it's a big problem


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's Matt! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Okay, now that this is over with, maybe I can enjoy the rest of the show somewhat.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh god.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

could they please fucking end this feud


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Do people think kickout of finishers = good match?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Michael Cole: Roman Reigns is in the Chamber match!!

Cole, you are living in the past. Reigns has already beaten Brock and walked out of Mania as champion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Seth pop!

:mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That pop :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuckery incoming


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Did Roman Reigns just defeat Bray Wyatt ? Wow, that's so incredibly unexpected !


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good let these two delete themselves in a you laugh you lose match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watching that segment and knowing Jordan has severe injury issues.

:mj2


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

NOOOOO! Seth, HDU, you're on a team with Dean, JJ's just the sub!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Roman is kicking out of finishers on TV, how the fuck is he supposed to lose on PPVs or WM?

A comical number of finishers?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose is coming back to crack some skulls mane!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

There was no need to do that Sister Abigail kickout spot fpalm


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Strowman better win that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seth Rollins is literally the last reason to watch RAW... 

And seriously.. When did RAW change its logo.. This bright white logo thing is giving me a migraine..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena/Elias and Braun shouldn't be bad.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

JJ :mark:

Hope he’s really healthy


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Demolition119 said:


> could they please fucking end this show


Fixed for you.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that Iowa shirt on Seth.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> If Roman is kicking out of finishers on TV, how the fuck is he supposed to lose on PPVs or WM?
> 
> A comical number of finishers?


30 F5's


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Please don't let the Rollins match main event, I'd rather watch it early and then fuck off.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth is such a nice guy :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Do people think kickout of finishers = good match?


 Yes, that's why the WWE does them with Roman every week.

Fans are dumb enough to fall for these stupid non finishes that are obviously not going to finish.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

JJ possibly injured

Ambrose injured

Why even watch :mj2


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Random question, anyone else tired of this Reba KFC commercial?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wonder how they play off JJ's injury? Since it's said to be pretty severe, I can't see him taking any kind of bump.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

That was a pretty weak ass pop for their hometown hero. Jesus.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth Rollins is white hot right now. Getting better reactions than Strowman.... I say crown Seth Rollins as champion at Summerslam.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Was Seth always such a terrible actor? Or is it only this babyface Seth that’s awful? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun please just interfere every match or something and save this show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Wyatt's career after 2013/2014 is more PTSD inducing than world war one and two combined. Ty Vince.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> Yes, that's why the WWE does them with Roman every week.
> 
> Fans are dumb enough to fall for these stupid non finishes that are obviously not going to finish.


It's very annoying. Everyone is doing it these days and it's ruining matches. Roman especially.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns promo and match + Rollins segment, RAW is off to a good start. Let's see if they keep it up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's weird watching the USA Network stream for Raw tonight, seeing all the US ads. That KFC ad.... :lol


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm sorry but the new graphics, music and format are crap.

And so is the the fucking Balor club.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounded like they cut Balors theme down some.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Let's see if Balor is officially demoted as a main eventer. 

LOL @ that thread about Vince testing Balor's overness with Cena headlocks.

LMFAO!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, why does Burger King call their burgers 'sandwiches' when Burger is in the name of their company? :lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Here we go. The best superstar in WWE right now. Finn fuckin Balor. Now this is a guy that feels larger than life.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't say it enough, that theme is way too good for Gallows/Anderson.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh boy a bunch of people I dont care about. Well glad they're all in one segment at least


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> It's very annoying. Everyone is doing it these days and it's ruining matches. Roman especially.


And the dumbshits in the crowd bite on the bait every single time and start chanting THIS IS AWESOME.

God I remember when "This is awesome" chants were only made during grueling 4-5 * matches where each man was literally putting broke on the line to please the fans at the expense of their own body.

Now a days the fans start getting boners off dropkicks


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Revival are geeks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns promo and match + Rollins segment, RAW is off to a good start. Let's see if they keep it up.


 That was a 2* match we've seen million times over except with a finisher lockout whichever dragged it down.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Balor's theme dumbed down - the intro and the second main section are gone. Interesting. You know what that often means.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Here we go. The best superstar in WWE right now. Finn fuckin Balor. Now this is a guy that feels larger than life.


Sarcasm right?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank God it's Karl cuz Luke Gallows is fucking GARBAGE in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seems like tonight's Raw is going to be Match-A-Mania. 

Vinnie has some time to kill..


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol, Karl, so the Revival doesn't look tiny standing next to Luke.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If this match actually had pretty solid time, it would be good. But of course it probably won't.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Seems like tonight's Raw is going to be Match-A-Mania.
> 
> Vinnie has some time to kill..


Shit ton of matches last week too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> And the dumbshits in the crowd bite on the bait every single time and start chanting THIS IS AWESOME.
> 
> God I remember when "This is awesome" chants were only made during grueling 4-5 * matches where each man was literally putting broke on the line to please the fans at the expense of their own body.
> 
> Now a days the fans start getting boners off dropkicks


 Or SMP kick outs :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Finn Balor is such a fucking geek, his cheesy smiles are becoming unbearable.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Da fuck is this match for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Finn picking Anderson cos he's the same size as the Revival :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dawson is fat as fuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Finn Balor is such a fucking geek, his cheesy smiles are becoming unbearable.


Yeah he is basically Mr. Grin with the constant grin all the time. It's ridiculous.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Therapy said:


> And the dumbshits in the crowd bite on the bait every single time and start chanting THIS IS AWESOME.
> 
> God I remember when "This is awesome" chants were only made during grueling 4-5 * matches where each man was literally putting broke on the line to please the fans at the expense of their own body.
> 
> Now a days the fans start getting boners off dropkicks


A two month rookie could kick out of a finisher and the crowd will chant it. It's seriously stupid.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Seems like tonight's Raw is going to be Match-A-Mania.
> 
> Vinnie has some time to kill..


 Unless Asuka steps it up again, probably going to be a poor night match quality wise.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

djpiccalo said:


> Sarcasm right?


Outside of AJ Styles and Braun Strowman, I would say he is the best. Only my opinion though. Don't really like anyone else on either roster.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960685296835842048


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

No story so I don't care. 37mins in and we have had 2 matches with absolutely no story or character development.

And no, The Revival getting beaten up by DX and Balor at Raw 25 and Hardy hitting his finisher on Bray + laughing does not constitute a storyline.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vegeta said:


> Unless Asuka steps it up again, probably going to be a poor night match quality wise.


Yeah, especially since Seth is most likely going to be wrestling his second handicapped match in the last two weeks.

:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just cant get over how bad these new graphics are.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

does cole ever shut up, i mean the prick hasn't stopped talking since they went on the air


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This dude really said "Hii yah!" :ti


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love Finn but kinda hope The Revival pull out the win.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> A two month rookie could kick out of a finisher and the crowd will chant it. It's seriously stupid.


 The Japanese crowds are so much better and know how to react. WWE ones are filled with geeks who will pop for anything, they're a big reason why the match quality in the WWE is down.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Finn is a great seller.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Balor should go over Reigns post Mania


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go away Borelor club


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Guess the revival are going to take the club's place in being beaten to the point that they are seen as jokes. SMH


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like both Bayley and Asuka! Ugh who to root for?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I was thinking they were building up The Revival to face The Bar at the PPV. I guess not.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So what else haven't the women done besides main eventing Mania?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sasha crying in the back again? Theres something new


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sasha character development


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

In other news.. People still uses tablets


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha not already being a heel is just...

EDIT: Finally Bayley says something with some bass in her voice.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love the new graphics f9r the show. It's really cool!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They need to go ahead and turn Sasha already.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

That infant grin :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Just make Sasha heel


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha should bash Bayley in the head with the tablet. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bayley heel turn? That was the most compelling promo she's ever done in her career.. Being an asshole


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Every time Sasha is on screen I just cant stop looking at her forehead, could land an Airbus on that mother fucker.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally a heel turn upcoming...and Asuka please kill her within two minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

the_hound said:


> does cole ever shut up, i mean the prick hasn't stopped talking since they went on the air


Really?


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

No explanations or consequences as to Sasha throwing Bayley out in the Rumble?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MAYBE, Sasha will turn on Bayley later after that comment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> In other news.. People still uses tablets


I'm typing on an iPad right now :lol Didn't know tablets/iPads were on the way out? LOL.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Every time Sasha is on screen I just cant stop looking at her forehead, could land an Airbus on that mother fucker.


SpaceX plans on landing all three booster stages on it tomorrow


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

oh, look at them giving Bayley some sass


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lets hope Sasha attacks Bayley later tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That was a good segment. Sasha and Bayley have such good chemistry in my opinion!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

omg an actual locker room


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Liked what I saw from Sasha and Bayley there, can't wait for their feud to really start.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha needs to either turn on Bayley or go to a different show than her. This whole Bayley's friend thing is a stumbling block for her.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Every time Sasha is on screen I just cant stop looking at her forehead, could land an Airbus on that mother fucker.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Lets hope Sasha attacks Bayley later tonight.




Would prefer Bayley going ham on Sasha. Bayley needs something. Her character is dead right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't like Bayley or Sasha but I like the relationship that they have how it's been built up, can't wait until Sasha finally goes heel on Bayley. The tension is good. I'm literally only staying up to find out who's in the women's chamber match!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> I don't like Bayley or Sasha but I like the relationship that they have how it's been built up, can't wait until Sasha finally goes heel on Bayley. The tension is good. I'm literally only staying up to find out who's in the women's chamber match!




The right move is to swerve and turn Bayley. She isn’t over enough as a face like a Cena or Reigns for children. They turn her heel and let her loose..could have an actual memorable women’s moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SPUD.

:lmao 

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG! It's Rockstar Spud Webb!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> The Japanese crowds are so much better and know how to react. WWE ones are filled with geeks who will pop for anything, they're a big reason why the match quality in the WWE is down.


They are now days but there was a match (Muta vs Vader) where they threw pillows after the matCh in appreciation and it was amazing but they kept on doing it. Thus making it less special. Same with the "this is awesome chant". Then the wrestlers get complacent and the matches become really average.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Rockstar Spud seems nervous af


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drake Maverick even looks tiny in that chair. :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh the CWs are back...last week only benefited from their absence.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boys Ali and Nese getting some burn tonight.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

OMG Cole that lip balm joke was so cold


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew Gulak for Cruiserweight Champion at WrestleMania!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would love to see an Ali/Cedric match for the CW championship.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Rockstar Spud getting commission for everytime he mentions the WWE network?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

A-Show time. The cruiserweights were missed last week.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love as soon as a CW match starts the posting rate drops like a rock here lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's nice to see the CWs without Enzo :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Alexa cleavage.. :nice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cedric's finisher is nuts.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Surely Alexa isn't walking in to Mania with the Title? She feels like the biggest afterthought on the planet.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

One third of the show gone and zero storylines.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Surely Alexa isn't walking in to Mania with the Title? She feels like the biggest afterthought on the planet.


It will be Alexa vs Nia at Mania.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe Bayley will get really close to beating Asuka and then Sasha not wanting Bayley to win could come out and attack her?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Surely Alexa isn't walking in to Mania with the Title? She feels like the biggest afterthought on the planet.


She's being protected.. Vince knows she does draw but has no wrestling talent so he keeps her at bay until it's time to make money on PPVs..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Alexa cleavage.. :nice


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> It will be Alexa vs Nia at Mania.


Give me Sasha/Bayley instead.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Tripslick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Give me Sasha/Bayley instead.


Yeah not happening if you want to see that match see their NXT bout.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Drake Maverick has to be the most obvious fake name of all time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Roddy Strong is 205 Live-bound? Poor bastard. :mj4


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I suppose they could have Bayley win the Chamber and have Sasha turning heel on her, and have those 2 for Raw and Asuka Charlotte for SD? 

If Sasha is gonna win the title again she has to be able to retain it and have a lengthy run. Coz her 4 reigns have been atrocious and ridiculous 

Sasha’s combined days as champion with 4 reigns is only 6 days longer than Bayley’s one reign


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kurt still can't say wwe looooool


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Kurt WTF :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kurt....Kurt....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So the women's chamber match has no qualifiers...Kurt just announces them? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Angle can barely do a promo anymore.. Jesus christ...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt forgot how to say "Elimination Chamber" :HA


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy Rose in the chamber :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Kurt needs to GTFO


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

what an awful chamber line up


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, they're not competing for Elimination Chamber spots?
and Asuka already chose her champion opponent?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well THAT WAS A BIG wet FART


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Is Kurt Angle doing a Scott Steiner ring announcer impersonation. What the fuck is this shit? Is this an angle? He like lost the ability to speak English.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bliss to save Kurt Angle


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Asuka gonna job to Nia? Da fuck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, Bliss looking good tonight.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Did Kurt have a damn stroke or something


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Please don't be a triple threat at Mania. Let Asuka have her 1 on 1 match, she won the rumble for Christ sakes


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well looks like the rumors of the triple threat at Mania might come true lol....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kurt is so bad tonight.. he's stumbling over his words and botching lines..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mandy and Sonya? Really?


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Whats this attire?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> So, they're not competing for Elimination Chamber spots?




They have barely enough women to fill the chamber, let alone have multiple qualification matches. Who has been left out of the chamber besides Nia? Alicia is injured.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bliss in dem shorts and boots tho :yum:



wkc_23 said:


> This dude really said "Hii yah!" :ti


Anderson's always done that when performing a cornered kick / high knee. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Alexa :ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are seriously not thinking about having Asuka lose to Nia?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

FUCK FUCK FUCKKKKKKKKKKA they are pulling a equality


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa with logic :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE is dead set on not doing a one on one woman's match at Mania are they? :lol


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

ALEXA THIS ISNT A REAL SPORT FFS ITS A FICTIONAL TV SHOW. THATS WHY


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crickets for the girls


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why is clown face and mma chick in the match :lmao Credibility of the match GONE.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

How meaningless can these Royal Rumbles get lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is the Alexa I like to see on mic.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bliss in fuck me boots.. :nice


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The "Is it because I'm a woman" argument...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This SJW nonsense.

:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So....they are sure making the Elimination women's stuff confusing!

Alexa making some good points!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bliss is clearly pulling the WAMEN card, Kurt. :hayden3

It's official, WF: The WWE is actually using MUH SEXISM in a storyline. :done


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa is ripping him Hahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

So many of these in-ring promos sound like two NPCs in Skyrim trying to interact with one another and choosing from a dialogue wheel in real time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE trying to get them headlines.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alexa was better off on SDL.

Alexa/Sasha or Alexa/Bayley to SDL please.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Alexa's improved on the mic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bliss is killing it oin the mic. No one can touch her!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a a dumb ass promo/angle.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

looool the noo chants


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A sexism angle? REALLY WWE???


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> This SJW nonsense.
> 
> :lmao


Times Up...unless they're a ring rat. :reigns


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was so dumb.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seriously Kurt needs to leave, he is so fucking bad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asuka isn't losing to Nia at some c tier PPV.

This is just Asuka beating everyone on Raw.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

She knows Stephanie made that a match and not Kurt right?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sponsors/some plural group would shut this down immediately, but If Kurt confirmed that Alexa's character is right and turned Kurt into an openly sexist GM, I wonder what you could creatively do with that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat titty meat is fucking fine looking tonight...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Alexa's improved on the mic.


Shes always been good on the mic.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Please don't be a triple threat at Mania. Let Asuka have her 1 on 1 match, she won the rumble for Christ sakes




Do you genuinely think they’re gonna have Nia break Asuka’s undefeated streak on a B level PPV a month before Wrestlemania? Cmon!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Why is he talking up and down the hallway, wth


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So does this confirm that Asuka is gonna challenge for the Raw Women's championship?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe they tried that stupid ass feminist shit...LOL.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

LETS PUT APOLLO IN THE CHAMBER!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Alexa and Brock being compared to each other :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Did they really just have a sexist angle? fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Did they really just have a sexist angle? fpalm


Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vegeta said:


> Asuka isn't losing to Nia at some c tier PPV.
> 
> This is just Asuka beating everyone on Raw.


And then say she's beaten everyone and go beat Charlotte at WM.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was a great segment and was true as well 


Lol at people calling it dumb yet keep watching.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If only Bayley was still credible, I'd be more into the match.

At least I'm interested in a possible Sasha involvement.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't understand the triple threat match for the right to enter last, why do only the first 3 people to enter get a chance at it? :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re not actually using a sexist angle, it’s just Alexa being a sly cowardly heel trying anything she can to get out of defending her title, and to get her heat with the fans because they know she’s clearly talking shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alexa tried it though....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Bliss in fuck me boots.. :nice


Word.

On a related note, those bedazzled short shorts had me thinking "Glitter, glitz, sparkle, Bliss jizz". :ellen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I've got money on Bayley eating the pin with Sasha winning at EC.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

jayman321 said:


> I can't believe they tried that stupid ass feminist shit...LOL.


I'll wake out on a study tree limb reinforced by concrete and bet Steph was behind this


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

One time for Alexa. Damn she look great tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She made good points but Kurt got her on her lack of defenses.

If I were Kurt I would have threatened to put Brock in the Elimination Chamber. Then I'd tell Bliss that Brock would be just as furious with her as he would be with me.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't understand the triple threat match for the right to enter last, why do only the first 3 people to enter get a chance at it? :lol


I immediately thought the same when I heard about the match, so dumb. Braun and Cena to take each other out and Elias to pick the scraps and get the upset though-in a perfect world!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh god its roman again


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Alexa hurt or something? Is that why she hasn't defended the title since October?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Having Roman leading the way for Black History Month lessons? 

Roster full of actual black people.
Have Roman give us black history lessons

Irony explodes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> I can't believe they tried that stupid ass feminist shit...LOL.


It was surprising, but nevertheless clever of them to do that, considering Alexa's a heel and almost the entirety of feminists nowadays are insufferable cunts who pull shit out of their ass.

The only reason it felt a bit unrealistic is because Alexa's a 9/10, whereas modern feminists are in the 0-4/10 range. :kobe9


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Corey that Ring reference was forced.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Say what you want about Bayley, but the outline of her legs and ass in those tights is pretty damn good.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Corey hating on Sasha is hilarious lol!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Having Roman leading the way for Black History Month lessons?
> 
> Roster full of actual black people.
> Have a Roman give us black history lessons
> ...


Vince probably wanted Cena to do it, but multiple people had to beat it into his head that it was a bad idea. 

So he settled on Roman because he was a lil' tan and wouldn't take no for an answer.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nothing about Corey Grave's little bit on the the local radio? Wasn't that a shot at Booker T?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The screen went dark for a few seconds there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

In other news, Bayley has a lovely body.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman should give us Women’s history month lessons too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Sponsors/some plural group would shut this down immediately, but If Kurt confirmed that Alexa's character is right and turned Kurt into an openly sexist GM, I wonder what you could creatively do with that.


:angle Alright toots, win your match tonight and I'll give you a title shot. Lose, and you have to make me a sandwich. Deal?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I've got money on Bayley eating the pin with Sasha winning at EC.


Nah WWE is big on 50/50 booking. Bayley will "surprise" eliminate Sasha as to get back at her for eliminating her in the Rumble.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The screen went dark for a few seconds there.


Probably Borash trying to slip in an Impact Wrestling feed.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Corey that Ring reference was forced.


Yeah, it was as bad as some of the shit that comes out of Will.I.Am's mouth on the UK voice.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why’d it go dark? Booker try to haymaker Graves?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The screen went dark for a few seconds there.


Yeah it is a conspiracy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Corey that Ring reference was forced.


Yeah, it was as bad as some of the shit that comes out of Will.I.Am's mouth on the UK's The Voice.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If I may, what is Bayley's gimmick and how does it translate to combat sports?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The screen went dark for a few seconds there.


Oh good it happened to everyone, I thought my live stream just died :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Probably Borash trying to slip in an Impact Wrestling feed.


Goodness gracious... LMFAO! 

It would be totally worth his job for our entertainment purposes.

:kobelol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TB Tapp said:


> :angle Alright toots, win your match tonight and I'll give you a title shot. Lose, and you have to make me a sandwich. Deal?


I mean hell, if WWE wasn't publicly traded and a global entity that'd draw gargantuan heat in this day and age imo. and be a complete change up nowadays.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The screen went dark for a few seconds there.


Kevin Dunn's teeth bumping controls again no doubt.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Probably Borash trying to slip in an Impact Wrestling feed.


Impact has done crazier things lol I'm kidding.





Dolorian said:


> Yeah it is a conspiracy


:monkey


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Kevin Dunn's teeth bumping controls again no doubt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Kevin Dunn's teeth bumping controls again no doubt.


You're not insinuating he's bent over or on his knees near the controls are you...


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It was surprising, but nevertheless clever of them to do that, considering Alexa's a heel and almost the entirety of feminists nowadays are insufferable cunts who pull shit out of their ass.
> 
> The only reason it felt a bit unrealistic is because Alexa's a 9/10, whereas modern feminists are in the 0-4/10 range. :kobe9


you sound like a good guy


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Asuka matches suck because we know she won't lose.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Asuka matches suck because we know she won't lose.


haha ouch. She gets knocked because some people think she doesnt win fast enough....and now we have people knocking her for not losing at all. 

tough times for Asuka


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love that arm bar


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh good it happened to everyone, I thought my live stream just died :lol


I usually use watchwrestling if I need a stream. So that is one suggestion incase it does go out or something. :smile2:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whats with the NFL replay bollocks


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm really enjoying these Asuka matches. Stiff as fuck, and her opponents always seem to come out looking good too.

Good stuff :eva2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ASUKE will give Bayley her respekk?

Sasha will be pissed!

I like the build WWE.... now capitalize on it!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Anytime Asuka wins a match, you can hear a rat piss on cotton. No reaction whatsoever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Asuka matches suck because we know she won't lose.


They're doing the right thing with Asuka plus, she's an amazing performer.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That wasn't a bad match actually.. I'll take it.. One of the better womens matches as of late


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> haha ouch. She gets knocked because some people think she doesnt win fast enough....and now we have people knocking her for not losing at all.
> 
> tough times for Asuka


I'm not wrapped up in the Asuka hype train, so I'm just being honest.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

referee was doing his Yamaguchi impersonation, Bayley taped for a good while before he ended the match


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Great match, Bayley seems to be getting momentum and Asuka showing she's going to pull it out no matter what.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sheamus looks like he just finished a bender at the local biker bar.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Asuka matches suck because we know she won't lose.


Didn't hurt Goldberg, Samoa Joe, Ultimate Warrior, Alister Black or Undertaker. :draper2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd dead for Asuka


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Boy, I wonder who's winning the Miz and Apollo match :eyeroll


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just love Cesaro's voice, I actually love everything about him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Apollo gonna catch a chamber spot watch lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Boy, I wonder who's winning the Miz and Apollo match :eyeroll


Going to be a nail biter.. Getting my capturing device tuned up and ready for the inevitable instant classic 5* match


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Kevin Dunn's teeth bumping controls again no doubt.


Doesn't he work the camera's and stuff? I don't want to make fun of anyone! People tell me I am to nice lol!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> You're not insinuating he's bent over or on his knees near the controls are you...


See the post above yours.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Therapy said:


> That wasn't a bad match actually.. I'll take it.. One of the better womens matches as of late


3 good Raw matches in a row for Asuka against Nia, Sasha and now Bayley.

They're doing it right with her imho.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Miz will be at the EC match then....I see so that leaves only 1 spot open for next week. Rollins?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> If I may, what is Bayley's gimmick and how does it translate to combat sports?


This isn't combat sports.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Demolition119 said:


> referee was doing his Yamaguchi impersonation, Bayley taped for a good while before he ended the match


Yamasaki? Mario Yamasaki the MMA referee?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That KFC Smokey Mt. BBQ there is pretty damn good actually. Not as good as Georgia Gold, but pretty damn good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crews vs. Miz for a spot in the EC. Because evidently we needed another obvious finish / piss break to go aside Roman vs. Bray. :serious:



domotime2 said:


> you sound like a good guy


I'd say I am 90% of the time. :trump


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, that womens elimination chamber sounds like it's gonna suck, but then again,all "first time" matches for women on the main roster have sucked (HIAC, MITB, Iron Woman, Royal Rumble to a degree).


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lovely match between Asuka and Bayley.

Miz vs Crews next.. oh no.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Anytime Asuka wins a match, you can hear a rat piss on cotton. No reaction whatsoever.


I don't think I have ever heard that saying before lol!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF? Did that movie trailer just allow the word "shit" on live TV?


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm not seeing what everyone sees in Asuka. But, hey, I'm not knocking ya'll. Glad folks here have someone they can enjoy watching.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> That KFC Smokey Mt. BBQ there is pretty damn good actually. Not as good as Georgia Gold, but pretty damn good.


all three are great...but yeah Georgia Gold is the king so far (wooh)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did USA just say "piece of shit" during a commercial on Monday Night Raw???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. The star-power in this year's EC men's match is downright pathetic. WTF?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Having Roman leading the way for Black History Month lessons?
> 
> Roster full of actual black people.
> Have Roman give us black history lessons
> ...


I'm not sure if that is irony. A driving instructor getting into a car accident... that is irony.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Doesn't he work the camera's and stuff? I don't want to make fun of anyone! People tell me I am to nice lol!


It's a joke from King Ross/Ross Twedell in the Cultaholic (formerly whatculture wrestling) WTF Moments on Youtube.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JDP2016 said:


> This isn't combat sports.


If wrestling were legit/real, what would you categorize it as?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Did USA just say "piece of shit" during a commercial on Monday Night Raw???


no that was me all the way from the uk calling roman one


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kinda wish the Asuka/Bayley match went longer. Maybe have Bayley reach the ropes while in the arm bar and get another 3-5 minutes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> I'm not seeing what everyone sees in Asuka. But, hey, I'm not knocking ya'll. Glad folks here have someone they can enjoy watching.


Thanks for being nice. So many people when they don't like something say mean stuff, so it is refreshing to see kindness!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Wow. The star-power in this year's EC men's match is downright pathetic. WTF?


Cena ? Reigns ? Braun ? Miz? and maybe Rollins.

Pretty decent if you ask me.

The outcome will suck but not the participants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> WTF? Did that movie trailer just allow the word "shit" on live TV?


It's been that way for some time now. Can't believe you're just now noticing :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> See the post above yours.


:grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Cena ? Reigns ? Braun ? Miz? and maybe Rollins.
> 
> Pretty decent if you ask me.
> 
> The outcome will suck but not the participants.


Yeah. Cena's the only star out of that bunch, buddy, and he's barely even around these days.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> It's a joke from King Ross/Ross Twedell in the Cultaholic (formerly whatculture wrestling) WTF Moments on Youtube.


Ohhh ok! I used to watch them some. I might have to start watching them again. Do they still do the what if it was booked differently thing?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is this?? A heel putting a face over to make himself look better?? Is this actual promo skills?? I can't take the heart strain.. I may pass out!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Miz is boring af now


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Only Miz could find a way to include a sports reference in a promo in Iowa. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Imagine The Miz and Lesnar at WM :ti


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> If wrestling were legit/real, what would you categorize it as?


It isn't legit/real so what's the point.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah. Cena's the only star out of that bunch, buddy, and he's barely even around these days.


Those are the top guys nowadays lol...who would you want to see Apollo Crews and Bo Dallas ??

Last year was worse......Bray, Miz, Styles, Corbin, Cena and Dean.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

If I was Dana I would be scared to bend over in that skirt!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana's legs :book


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Those are the top guys nowadays lol...who would you want to see Apollo Crews and Bo Dallas ??
> 
> Last year was worse......Bray, Miz, Styles, Corbin, Cena and Dean.


There's a difference between the top guys of today and star-power...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Alexa's improved on the mic.


If you didn't live under a rock, you'd know that she's been a consistently solid talker. :draper2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> If wrestling were legit/real, what would you categorize it as?


You wouldn't, because it's not. I can't even imagine how matches would be if they wern't pre-arranged.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dana can't walk like a lady at all in a skirt. She's got her legs spread like a 12inch cock is stuck in there


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> If I was Dana I would be scared to bend over in that skirt!


I would give it a test, if I were her :Cocky


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

I dont get the Titus Worldwide shit...is this WWE trying to cash in on the Blacked.com subscriber base or something?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> There's a difference between the top guys of today and star-power...


Well yea, its pretty good for todays standards.

WWE hasn't had real star-power in ages.

I would rather them do this then have Kurt Angle and Triple H fuck up main events like Survivor Series.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I used to like Chili's.. this ad campaign has pretty well killed that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Bopper said:


> I dont get the Titus Worldwide shit...is this WWE trying to cash in on the Blacked.com subscriber base or something?


Behold the winner of this thread, WF. :maury

Have some rep, brah.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hawkke said:


> You wouldn't, because it's not. I can't even imagine how matches would be if they wern't pre-arranged.


It would probably look like shoot wrestling. Lot more grapples and submissions.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Miz is the male Alexa Bliss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Big Bopper said:


> I dont get the Titus Worldwide shit...is this WWE trying to cash in on the Blacked.com subscriber base or something?


I don't understand why you people think of sex every time you see a pretty white woman with black men. If it ain't Titus Worldwide, it was Carmella and the New Day. You white guys fantasize about black dudes fucking your girlfriend or something?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only if Crews had some charisma... Shame cause he's got a great look and is good in the ring.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Danas tittties flopping around all over under that shirt.. No wonder they covered her up more after they almost escaped a few weeks back


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I would give it a test, if I were her :Cocky


I should have expected a comment like that! I left myself open for that one! :laugh:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This is the best Miz match since his return.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Ohhh ok! I used to watch them some. I might have to start watching them again. Do they still do the what if it was booked differently thing?


Adam sexted a fan of his, she threatened to expose him because she "felt used." To get around potential #metoo BS, Cultaholic fired him so their new site and channel wouldn't become a target of "hashtag hate" and complaints right as they were debuting. Convenient timing on the girl's part huh? Anyway, Adam is now damn near suicidal and shaved his head and keeps apologizing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

black history month indeed looooool


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Imagine is all the losers from the qualifying matches actually won. The Chamber would be - Kane, Matt Hardy, Bray Wyatt, Finn Balor and Apollo Cruz lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Danas tittties flopping around all over under that shirt.. No wonder they covered her up more after they almost escaped a few weeks back


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That hotshot to the crotch was pretty harsh. :deandre

Pleasantly surprised to see Crews actually look like quite a threat against Miz. 



Therapy said:


> Danas tittties flopping around all over under that shirt.. No wonder they covered her up more after they almost escaped a few weeks back


It's a shame, really. Especially since you'd think they'd let her free the nipple after having Alexa come off as a typical wamen during her promo with Kurt earlier.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> black history month indeed looooool


I'm sure Dana will getting a very.....Hard lengthy lesson in black history later tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Too bad Joe is hurt. He would most definitely be in the chamber match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Who could get the last spot?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you've got to be fucking kidding


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a prestigious match EC will be. Having to beat Apollo Crews to qualify.

:lol

RIP Jordan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman taking JJ's spot.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins and Reigns.... damn I cheesed like a fat kid!


YES
YES
YES


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt smiling like he wants to be an honorary Shield member again.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

NO GODDAMN IT!!!

FUCK, STAY OUT OF SETH'S SHIT, ROMAN.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh wow, they're gonna reunite The Shield for the second time in under a year. Huzzah. :eyeroll


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> It would probably look like shoot wrestling. Lot more grapples and submissions.


It wouldn't be the same, it would be like Westerinzed Jujitsu and I don't know if that would quite appeal to the same crowd since UFC is there, does that and the striking.

You can't really make WWE "real" because it's a different target audience.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

I can't with this company.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Going from Roman Reigns face to Josh Duhamel's? Did WWE know that would happen? Dont they both get their roids from the same dude?


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

I GOT IT! 

Vince:"Roman Do I got a deal for you, How about instead of you winning the rumble you can win the Tag Belts and then have 2 matches at WM!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They're having Seth & Roman so that the latter can ride off the hometown boy's reaction

My fucking sides, this company


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Why is Jordan smiling that he's been replaced by a much better model?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Aw, poor JJ, I think Seth and Roman lose here, no reason for them to keep Seth near the tag division if Dean's staying gone and JJ's going to be out, too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Can Seth please be allowed to go solo again!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I got distracted looking at American fast food menus and didn't pay attention to the Miz match at all :lol

Then I go back to paying attention and see Seth is gonna team up with Roman?! HELL YEAH.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so hes going to be doing a double dunt at mania then, holding both titles while being hugged by seth rollings, just fuck off with that shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Haven't heard good things about this new Cloverfield movie. A shame because I liked the first two.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mickey19 said:


> Why is Jordan smiling that he's been replaced by a much better model?


Only hope is evil heel turn... But this is WWE and that would actually make sense..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I should have expect a comment like that! I left myself open for that one! :laugh:


One thing I will say about you, you take jokes like that really well. A lot of females would be like "typical dude :eyeroll" or something :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I just hope Seth's got his new theme.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If The Bar loses, can they please let Sheamus eat the pin this 1 out of 12,567 times?!

FFS!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Do you genuinely think they’re gonna have Nia break Asuka’s undefeated streak on a B level PPV a month before Wrestlemania? Cmon!


It depends on how they book the match but the WWE likes to do crap like this so it wouldn't surprise me if they managed to get Nia in the match. Maybe she wins via countout , or there's something screwy that goes on that forces Angle's hand and get her in the match. I don't know how things turn out, but it really wouldn't surprise me if some how Nia gets in


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Ohhh ok! I used to watch them some. I might have to start watching them again. Do they still do the what if it was booked differently thing?


Ummm no.. That dude is uhh.. gone. But they do have Maffew from Botchamania now as a steady guest star.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns in action again tonight? Bring it.

I do wonder how this will play out tho.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Let’s pray the Bar vs Shield really is over for good tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960708332255248384



Johnny Wrestling said:


> RIP Jordan.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course the prick comes out last,


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SETH FUCKING ROLLINS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So does this mean Seth is going to get pinned in his hometown because Reigns is his partner now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is pumped...for now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth eating the pin isn't he? Because not even a tired Roman can take a fucking pin fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If they couldn't even do a beat down to write Jason Jordan off then things must be quite serious with his injury. Hope he gets better.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I doubt Seth & Roman are gonna win this lol, this is just to get the rematch out of the way for Seth.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can I just say again.. I really fucking hate the new MS-Paint RAW logo.. Shit kills my eyes..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd love to see Reigns filling the void with the JJ injury against Seth over Reigns and Lesnar at WM. No way that will happen though.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully this is a one night only thing. Because a) this feud with the Bar needs to be done and over with forever. b) it's time for Seth to get out of the tag division.

Edit: i'm gonna need Seth to burn those pants!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, I feel bad I guess.. I thought that was Lilian doing the ring announcing there.. Same cadence and inflection.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins chants.

:mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Bar need to win this! I can't take these tag belts getting passed back and forth like Sunny in the 90's!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That dress is not flattering on JoJo, she looks quite.... pudgy?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

FUCK. 


I thought I missed the Roman matches tonight fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ "brutal matches" aye for the viewer, this protected prick kicks out of everything, the only time he wont kick out of a pin is when there interference because god for bid we must make roman look strong.

utter bollocks


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Solf said:


> They're having Seth & Roman so that the latter can ride off the hometown boy's reaction
> 
> My fucking sides, this company


I don't think so. In small towns like Des Moines, he is over just like Cena. He got a good pop at the start during his match with Bray.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Seth's tights hurt my eyes.

Corey just said JJ is one of his closest friends in WWE, they definitely colluded together and faked JJ's paternity test to trick Angle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Roman's hair just always in a state of wetness? Is it ever dry?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I can’t picture Seth being WWE/Universal champion anymore, they’ve demoted him for so long now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE's cameramen almost missing that double kick.

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Is it ever dry?


Never, he is the guy with the wettest hair after all


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That dress is not flattering on JoJo, she looks quite.... pudgy?


:hmmm

Thick? :grin2:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Roman's hair just always in a state of wetness? Is it ever dry?




Literally the scene before this match when Kurt made him Seth’s partner his hair was dry


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice mocking of The Bar's pose being Reigns there :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Literally the scene before this match when Kurt made him Seth’s partner his hair was dry


So can he not wrestle with dry hair? Am i missing something?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That dress is not flattering on JoJo, she looks quite.... pudgy?


I think the word you looking for is.... T H I C C.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

We want Rollins :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WE WANT ROLLINS chants.

:mark:


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

so kurt just indirectly say that asuka is going to choose the raw championship at wrestlemania, I was right, it's going to be ronda vs charlotte.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So can he not wrestle with dry hair? Am i missing something?




I’m guessing wetting it makes it heavier which makes it easier to flip it back to keep it out of their face?!

Plus it’s much sexier, let’s be fair


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinda interested in what direction they're gonna go with in this match.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Kinda interested in what direction they're gonna go with in this match.




#MakeRomanLookStrong

And 

#MakeHometownGuyLose


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was about to ask what the main event was, but I remembered it was that stupid triple threat :lol


----------



## grassfinn (Jan 31, 2018)

Himiko said:


> I can’t picture Seth being WWE/Universal champion anymore, they’ve demoted him for so long now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seth has a big, established fanbase. He's fine. That's just WWE's model now. Build guys to a top level and then cool them off when they want to use someone else. Then they can warm them up again and insert them into the main event scene whenever they want. Been doing that for years. Though I doubt Jinder Mahal will ever win the WWE title again tbh


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Kinda interested in what direction they're gonna go with in this match.


Same here. There is still one spot left in the chamber and I think it will be Rollins who will qualify for it. So it will be interesting to say the least if him and Reigns win the tag titles here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I need to see a Curbstomp.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd is hot for the hot tag


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd hot for Seth.

:mark:

Rollins cleaning fucking house.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy sheet????


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

JJ Heel turn


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Adam sexted a fan of his, she threatened to expose him because she "felt used." To get around potential #metoo BS, Cultaholic fired him so their new site and channel wouldn't become a target of "hashtag hate" and complaints right as they were debuting. Convenient timing on the girl's part huh? Anyway, Adam is now damn near suicidal and shaved his head and keeps apologizing.


Oh that sounds like a bad situation. Did he actually do anything bad? Like did he threaten her in the messages and say creepy things or something? I feel like it would have to be bad since he got fired. It sucks if she is lying because she hurts movements that are suppose to help people. Like if one person lies it makes everyone wonder what is true. Hopefully things get worked out in the end!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pretty good match


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't interfere, Jason, don't do it!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no Jordan is here, here's how Seth & Roman will lose :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He went for the... Stomp. Really Cole? :tripsscust


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd be down for a Rollins IC Title run if he can't get near the Universal Title anytime soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can you imagine Seth & Roman winning and JJ being stupid enough to go to Roman and think he's entitled to the titles cos he was Seth's partner before? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF is @The Fourth Wall @Flair Flop and dude who had like 20 variations of his title and always had unique HBK avatars at tonight (did he change his username?).. This thread feels empty


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yup fuck this company


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> WTF is @The Fourth Wall @Flair Flop and dude who had like 20 variations of his title and always had unique HBK avatars at tonight (did he change his username?).. This thread feels empty


I'm Showstopper. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Again... [email protected]


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LMAO THAT FINISH WAS HILARIOUS


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jordan :lmao


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

The right finish there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

That was actually good booking. It gets JJ heat and Seth doesn't get pinned. Good stuff.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> I'm Showstopper. :lol


You can't do that dude.. That name isn't recognizable anymore.. And no HBK.. WTF are you doing to me dude.. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Jason Jordan get some fucking trunks that doesn't look like generic caw trunks? That shit looks like Cena's horrible debut gear.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I dig it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jordan is a stupid idiot :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think that's the best out they had out of this match.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> I'm Showstopper. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Heard from Cole.. Heard from.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably the only way they had to end that match tbh :draper2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol WWE's really proud of that table flip aren't they? they've shown it like 30 times since last weeks Raw. I mean the guy flipped a fucking semi truck, is it really that impressive and shocking he flipped a flimsy announce table on a thin hollow booth?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Braun Strowman getting out his iPhone, and doing a selfie video, doesn’t exactly scream scary monster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Probably the only way they had to end that match tbh :draper2


Yeah from a booking standpoint that was the logical route for them to take.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Confused what they're doing by bringing Jason out, if he is as injured as reported


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth looked awesome tonight! :mark:

But seriously, Cole. Just call it the fucking Blackout. Don't call it "The Stomp" you fucking retard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe WWE actually booked themselves out of this situation smoothly.

Holy shit.

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Confused what they're doing by bringing Jason out, if he is as injured as reported


Eh, Dean was in that tag match and took the hit from Joe in the backstage segment and they already knew about his injury. So it's not that surprising Jordan is out there. Plus he took no shots or anything :shrug


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That Main Event sound meh. What a filler Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol WWE's really proud of that table flip aren't they? they've shown it like 30 times since last weeks Raw. I mean the guy flipped a fucking semi truck, is it really that impressive and shocking he flipped a flimsy announce table on a thin hollow booth?


A man jumped off HIAC, a man was thrown off HIAC and nearly killed themselves crashing into the table and a table flip is suddenly on par with it..

Typical WWE


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Oh that sounds like a bad situation. Did he actually do anything bad? Like did he threaten her in the messages and say creepy things or something? I feel like it would have to be bad since he got fired. It sucks if she is lying because she hurts movements that are suppose to help people. Like if one person lies it makes everyone wonder what is true. Hopefully things get worked out in the end!


Nothing happened. He said he was in an open relationship (a lie), she then sent pics and such. Later on, she "felt used" and as soon as Adam was about to move up in the world, she hadconvenient blackmail.

Here you go.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...am-blampied-exposes-himself-serial-cheat.html


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yamasaki? Mario Yamasaki the MMA referee?


well, at least I got the Yama part right.......


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960713966635724800


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Confused what they're doing by bringing Jason out, if he is as injured as reported


If memory serves he's trying to work through the injury without getting surgery, surgery that would put him on the shelf for a year no less. Having him do stuff like this enables him to keep his heat without competing and risking further injury till he heals up or they decide to go ahead with the injury.

Basically it's all still up in the air, no need to pull him completely until they have to.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth is fired up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth going off.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They need to do a backstage segment now with Rollins, Jordan and Angle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The turn is coming.... Very soon.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Eh, Dean was in that tag match and took the hit from Joe in the backstage segment and they already knew about his injury. So it's not that surprising Jordan is out there. Plus he took no shots or anything :shrug


Oh yeah I know that. Obviously Jason is in bad shape if he can takes bumps to write him off TV. But it seems like they're still developing the rivalry between him and Seth. Which is interesting if he's suppose to get surgery or...he's not as hurt as reports are leading on. Idk.


----------



## grassfinn (Jan 31, 2018)

I wouldn't mind Seth vs Angle at WM at all..could be really good. Angle had some great matches even during his late run in TNA.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dayum. Drama drama.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seth and kurt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> They need to do a backstage segment now with Rollins, Jordan and Angle.


Uh, wow. Incredible timing right there :lol


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

That was clearly pre-recorded

Anyway go to your room Jason.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They need to do a backstage segment now with Rollins, Jordan and Angle.


They just did and Seth knocked it out of the park.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why did we get a Nia hype video as if this is her debut? And why is she facing a local jobber?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Nia facing some random jobber lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

FOR THE LOVE OF FUCKING GOD CHANGE NIAS THEME SONG.. It needs to be heelish and evil.. Yet.. We get this happy go lucky upbeat shit and then the announcers tell us how dangerous and intimidating she is..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> They need to do a backstage segment now with Rollins, Jordan and Angle.


Dat timing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

grassfinn said:


> I wouldn't mind Seth vs Angle at WM at all..could be really good. Angle had some great matches even during his late run in TNA.


Nope, he sucks now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> They just did and Seth knocked it out of the park.


Yeah just saw it, the stream I watch is delayed a bit. Good segment I wonder what happens next week.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Why is Nia getting a debut package and facing jobbers when she has been on the main roster for almost a year?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOVE Seth going off on Jordan :mark: I love when he shows that FIRE!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> One thing I will say about you, you take jokes like that really well. A lot of females would be like "typical dude :eyeroll" or something :lol


I've seen dudes talk about how they would suck a fart out of Lana's butt, I've become desensitized lol! My Mom told me I am not a snowflake ha ha. I grew up with a brother and his friend, I am used to inappropriate jokes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP jobber girl


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That jobber got a nice lil' body on her doe.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can’t believe I had to put up with this trash to get to Braun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hope Asuka buries this boring fool.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

At least Nia had the jobber actually shoulders down when she shouted to count it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bitch still using a fucking legdrop to finish people....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Renee looking sexy as fuck tonight..... As usual


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Jesus take the mic away


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who's that jobber girl. She had an alright looking booooootay.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

My god Nia sucks when it comes to promos.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't take Nia serious with that Nikki Bella voice, nothing about her says monster, not her music, not her finisher, not her voice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know Nia's not beating Asuka because she didn't point at the sign.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Another squash match? Really?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are trying but Nia as a dominant monster is hard to take seriously.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> They need to do a backstage segment now with Rollins, Jordan and Angle.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960716055957024768


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That sign "Hey Kurt... Jason needs a spanking" :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Who's that jobber girl. She had an alright looking booooootay.


She had that thicc leg and ass Bayley like body.. :nice


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Looking forward to Braun/Elias interaction. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Piss break.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Renee looking sexy as fuck tonight..... As usual


It's how she do.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I never knew Sonya was a ****....oh well, some lucky lady's enjoying that fire.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow another woman's match


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Time to take a piss...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sonya looks like a legit badass.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mickie Jobber to job to Deville.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Back to back women’s matches? What are they even doing?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, they're overdoing the womens matches. Stop.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are they ever gonna acknowledge Paige's in ring retirement? Like ever? 

And Paige quit coming out in your ring gear, its over, just accept it, wearing that ring gear doesn't make it not true.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow, 3 Women’s matches, a women’s ring segment and a backstage women’s segment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cole just straight up owned Coach.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mickie is still a milf.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Tom Brady interfere with Mickies ass tonight? Where did it go?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"implications" LOOOOOOOL the fuck does he think he is psychopath dennis reynolds


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Cole does not want Coach there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> She had that thicc leg and ass Bayley like body.. :nice


Found out who she was. Savanna Stone.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Paige still wearing her ring gear? It's not like she's going to compete anytime soon lol.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Is it me or does Mickie James look a lot like Elizabeth Warren. Probably because they are both old and Cherokee.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Announcers are REALLY trying to sell this match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stupid booking to let James go over.

Pointless.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lol mickie won


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mickie with a roll up win...ok...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least the match was quick.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That save from Alexa was so lazy :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Found out who she was. Savanna Stone.


Damn.. Google image search doesn't reveal much.. She must be super low key indie jobber.. I want more body pics..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bliss turns face before Sasha turns heel?!

This company bruh...


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

confusion for all involved.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

fuckin body on mandy...sheeeiiit


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Mickie Jobber to job to Deville.


Well, well, well


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol. They kept looking at each other tits.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That laugh on commentary!

Did Goldust get a sex change?! No that's Mandy Rose.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bliss is a face now ? ...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think a face turn for Alexa would be really interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum said it looks like Mandy is wearing a swimsuit :lol

Also LOL at Mickie's confused face haha.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought Sonya Deville matches would be a must watch for all you straights. A real life lesbian wrestling others girls.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should have given Elias a short promo like they did Cena and Braun.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Damn.. Google image search doesn't reveal much.. She must be super low key indie jobber.. I want more body pics..


I just went to twitter, searched for "Vanessa Floyd" and someone said her real name :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm just happy Mickie James picked up the victory


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What a weird Raw.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Bliss trying to gain allies lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think Alexa is just trying to make nice with the EC participants. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> What a weird Raw.


It's almost like they're actually trying to make an "Era" change in a I have no idea what's going on anymore way.. And.. It's not even good.. It's just boring RAW presented in a different boring way..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Obviously Finn will win that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finn to win the second chance final spot.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alexa on that friendship recruitment drive!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

second chance, the fucccccccccck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok, so Finn will eventually get in the EC match.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Balor is going to the Chamber Ya'll


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You can tell Cole wants nothing to do with Coachman at all.. The tension is clear as day..


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So Bliss is face now?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I knew there would be a second chance match for the last spot, I can safely say it's Finn's spot.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Knew Balor would get in some way, some how.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth not in the EC match.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Rollins won't be in the EC match, what will he do at the PPV then? Another match against The Bar with Kurt Angle as a tag partner?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias playing that sweet music. 

:lenny


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: Elias... Only behind Rollins in the only reason to watch this shit show


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Elias is actually good at guitar.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Jersey said:


> So Bliss is face now?


I think she's trying to make allies for the EC match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuck my live stream went down, I'm back to a crap stream with horrible sound quality now :lol Right before the main event of course.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol everytime Elias plays that opening strum on his guitar i think he's gonna break out into this song, literally the same opening


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What in the fuck? Second chance? Just announce the DAMN participants!


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Jersey said:


> So Bliss is face now?


She's sucking up to her competitors.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Fuck my live stream went down, I'm back to a crap stream with horrible sound quality now :lol Right before the main event of course.


Braun crashed the streaming server.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Elias is getting over big time. His dry delivery always kills me. I HOPE they don't bury him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias is too good :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God damn Elias fucking rules.. :mark: :mark: :mark: What a fucking old school heel.. He's a fucking natural.. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BEHIND YOU


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Elias>>>JT


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

W-Walk
W-With
E-Elias

OMG! How awesome, he's the face of the company we've been waiting for!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is anyone else sick to damn DEATH of Elias? I’ve never found him remotely interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I legit enjoy Elias' music. Like something I would normally listen to. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Elias is great :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias is good stuff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh there's that feeling of nausea.. fuck.. I forgot what it felt like after not seeing Cena for so long.. Makes me wish I had skipped the chips and salsa for a snack.. Excuse me.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Is anyone else sick to damn DEATH of Elias? I’ve never found him remotely interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm actually just starting to find him interesting :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

From Elias to Fruity Pebbles...fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias went on too long then I thought.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Is anyone else sick to damn DEATH of Elias? I’ve never found him remotely interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are a lost cause.. Elias is one of the most natural heat magnets WWE has had in fucking forever.. He controls the crowd like he's a 20 year vet.. Cheering one second, raging boos the next.. You can't teach this shit.. He's a fucking diamond in the rough of WWE....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really hope Elias gets to main eventer status on the same tier as guys like Braun and Reigns, he's too good for the midcard.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Is anyone else sick to damn DEATH of Elias? I’ve never found him remotely interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.. Elias is fucking awesome.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay, so there's a four-way next week to determine the sixth or fifth entrant in EC? I was sure Cena said *tonight* match was for the sixth entrance spot.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> You are a lost cause.. Elias is one of the most natural heat magnets WWE has had in fucking forever.. He controls the crowd like he's a 20 year vet.. Cheering one second, raging boos the next.. You can't teach this shit.. He's a fucking diamond in the rough of WWE....




Haven’t a clue why, he’s boring as hell


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Okay, so there's a four-way next week to determine the sixth or fifth entrant in EC? I was sure Cena said *tonight* match was for the sixth entrance spot.


No this match is to determine who enters the match last not for the final spot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*One move*

*Goes to commercial*

:eyeroll


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Himiko said:


> Is anyone else sick to damn DEATH of Elias? I’ve never found him remotely interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah fam. Elias is badass.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Elias gonna take a little breather" :lmao Take a breather from what? Doing nothing?


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol everytime Elias plays that opening strum on his guitar i think he's gonna break out into this song, literally the same opening


Punisher was a pretty damn good Marvel movie.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun is winning this, it's their way of getting some momentum despite eating a pin at EC and they don't want someone green as him in the match for too long.

It seems Balor will take JJ's spot as well.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Is anyone else sick to damn DEATH of Elias? I’ve never found him remotely interesting


No, only you. I Walk With Elias.

John "15 years shoved down our throats and up our asses" Goddamned Cena is in this match and your asking about being "sick to death" of a promising new roster member with talent?

:bunk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Elias love here is just ... kada A sneaky win here by smashing the clown's head with the guitar would be great.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> "Elias gonna take a little breather" :lmao Take a breather from what? Doing nothing?


Singing of course! Those majestic notes take work.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960721965718884352


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> No this match is to determine who enters the match last not for the final spot.


Ugh thats so stupid, the chambers are supposed to open randomly, why do we need to know when each guy is coming out?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> No this match is to determine who enters the match last not for the final spot.


So what was the match next week for? Did Cole not say it was for the same thing?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol everytime Elias plays that opening strum on his guitar i think he's gonna break out into this song, literally the same opening


I want to hear that every time he starts.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> So what was the match next week for? Did Cole not say it was for the same thing?


Next week is a match between the losers of the qualification matches to earn the final spot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias vs Braun 
Beard vs Beard

:mark


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Elias is one of the most refreshing characters I've seen in a long time

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match still makes absolutely no sense to me. WWE has to make things complicated :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> No, only you. I Walk With Elias.
> 
> John "15 years shoved down our throats and up our asses" Goddamned Cena is in this match and your asking about being "sick to death" of a promising new roster member with talent?
> 
> :bunk




Yep I am. Not a fan. Same shit every single week, the fans will eventually catch on and turn on him too


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Elias and Cena with dat teamwork doe.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Nothing happened. He said he was in an open relationship (a lie), she then sent pics and such. Later on, she "felt used" and as soon as Adam was about to move up in the world, she hadconvenient blackmail.
> 
> Here you go.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...am-blampied-exposes-himself-serial-cheat.html


I mean it is bad he lied and all that but he seems really sorry about all of it. He seems like he has learned and stuff. I thought he like threatened them or that he would hurt them or something. Thanks for giving me the details. A part of me wonders why she didn't just block him or something though. Like if someone made me uncomfortable and pressured me into sending that kinda stuff I would block them and move on. I don't know maybe it is different when you are in that situation?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Next week is a match between the losers of the qualification matches to earn the final spot.


Thanks, I was so confused by that!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Ummm no.. That dude is uhh.. gone. But they do have Maffew from Botchamania now as a steady guest star.


Yes, someone explained what he got into. Botchamania is fun! It sucks it gets removed off of Youtube so much!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YES!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias wins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena is still in 'I don't give a shit' mode, I could see him talking to Elias just then :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias wins! :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias wins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well this just became the best Raw of the decade. Hands down.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Elias!!!!!!!

We're walking into the chamber LAST with Elias!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes! Elias beats Cena and Strowman! 

Damn WWE must be really high on him.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> So what was the match next week for? Did Cole not say it was for the same thing?


This match is for who enters last in the chamber.

Next week is for the final participant.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh boy Elias is gonna eat about 100 of these til mania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

FUCKING YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Decent Raw tonight, I didn't mind it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I walk with that man!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see Elias pick up the win there.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cena: Take ya time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why'd they have to taint Elias's win with this shit? COuldn't he have just attacked Cena?


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I can’t picture Cena allowing Elias to win this feud of theirs. Cena is very picky about who he allows to beat him clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Yes! Elias beats Cena and Strowman!
> 
> Damn WWE must be really high on him.


Should be. Dudes god on the mic and a massive crowd magnet. And he’s good at wrestling especially for his size.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, what numpty shut off Strowman's music?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um why'd his music randomly stop?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PUT A BELT ON THAT MAN!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are killing time like its non-televised rofl.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Elias gets the #6 entrant for the chamber match like he entered as #6 in the rumble match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought fucking Kane was coming back already :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FACE :braun :braun


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun is simply..._amazing_.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yes, someone explained what he got into. Botchamania is fun! It sucks it gets removed off of Youtube so much!


I wasn't exactly sure how to approach that. But you can catch all the episodes on Botchamania.com and the various things there. Endingmania is pretty great.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No lie... those cheers were dying until Braun begged to get cheered to do his finisher.

Braun shou;dn't overdo those post-match finishers or they'll become stale. IMHO.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe they realized that Elias sucks in the ring and that's why they want him to enter last :grin2:

This RAW sounded boring af, having second thoughts about watching it later


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:braun


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> No lie... those cheers were dying until Braun begged to get cheered to do his finisher.
> 
> Braun shou;dn't overdo those post-match finishers or they'll become stale. IMHO.


The cheers ONLY died because they are in fucking Iowa.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

jayman321 said:


> Braun is simply..._amazing_.


5 reasons why?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun is so one dimensional

Dude literally does the same shit every week and people eat it up.

The fans are the problem.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So if Seth isn’t in the Chamber, can’t wrestle Jordan, and can’t challenge for the tag titles again, what’s he gonna do at Elimination Chamber? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lame ending, why didn't they just make the match a minute longer? Braun could look like a monster by doing that a couple of times after and not like a goof.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> No lie... those cheers were dying until Braun begged to get cheered to do his finisher.
> 
> Braun shou;dn't overdo those post-match finishers or they'll become stale. IMHO.


 I loled, I'm glad some are catching on.

He was begging for that pop, he got nothing.

That's what happens when you do the same shit every week.

If he ain't tipping shit over in comical fashion, he's doing the powerslam over and over again.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> Braun is so one dimensional
> 
> Dude literally does the same shit every week and people eat it up.
> 
> The fans are the problem.


 WWE fans are simple they always have been since the 80's


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

XOmega said:


> 5 reasons why?


Very athletic for a big guy.

Oozes charisma.

Nice, short, and sweet on the mic.

Funny when he's not trying to be, but also can be taken very seriously.

Gets great crowd reactions. (Unless you're in a half empty arena in Iowa)

Solid wrestler.

Just screams huge star power in the making.

The ONLY reason to watch Raw.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Bray Wyatt/Roman Reigns opening backstage promos

- Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns

- Kurt Angle/Alexa Bliss segment

- Bar backstage promo

- Asuka vs Bayley

- The Miz/Bo Dallas MizTV segment

- Bar vs Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns for the Raw tag titles

- Seth Rollins/Jason Jordan/Kurt Angle backstage interview

- Elias pre-match concert performance segment

- Elias vs John Cena vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> So if Seth isn’t in the Chamber, can’t wrestle Jordan, and can’t challenge for the tag titles again, what’s he gonna do at Elimination Chamber?


One possibility is that Angle will try to make up for Jordan's "mistake" and offer to team up with Rollins to beat The Bar for the tag titles. Or maybe they don't win due to Jordan interfering yet again and that ends up setting up Rollins vs Jordan or Angle at Mania.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> Lame ending, why didn't they just make the match a minute longer? Braun could look like a monster by doing that a couple of times after and not like a goof.


 Braun is lame.

Dude is one dimensional af, they book him to be Austin but he comes off like a complete goof.

Austin would get monster pops for doing shit like this, Braun doesn't because he comes off like a goof, not a monster or a badass.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> Braun is lame.
> 
> Dude is one dimensional af, *they book him to be Austin* but he comes off like a complete goof.


I'm not seeing the similarties.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone pointed out that there was no mention of Ronda tonight. It's not like she is working there "full time"...

Oh, wait a second...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Not a bad Raw, but not as good as last week's. They were definitely trolling internet fans tonight.

- Nice progression with Sasha's potential heel turn.

- Alexa Bliss cut a nice promo.

- More progression with the Jason Jordan story. Makes me think the story about his injury is a work.

- Bray vs. Roman in a good match even though we knew the ending.

- Asuka vs. Bayley in a good match, though not as good as the one with Sasha.

- Shield/Bar. Repetitive but it's always a good match.

- Elias scoring a huge win, even though it will only be a short term spotlight.

- Braun kicking ass.

- Best of all, no 20 minute opening promo. I hope this is a trend that continues.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuka/Bayley, Seth going ham on Jordan, and Elias pinning Cena were the only standout moments of this Raw.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> One possibility is that Angle will try to make up for Jordan's "mistake" and offer to team up with Rollins to beat The Bar for the tag titles. Or maybe they don't win due to Jordan interfering yet again and that ends up setting up Rollins vs Jordan or Angle at Mania.




Who would want that spot? Everyone who teams with Seth ends up injured lol

Besides, it’s really time for the Bar Vs Seth and random filler to end


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm not seeing the similarties.


 The over the top gimmicked segments and finishing shows with him celebrating after stunning/powerslamming everyone multiple times.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

So who won the Roman/Bray match???


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Someone pointed out that there was no mention of Ronda tonight. It's not like she is working there "full time"...
> 
> Oh, wait a second...


Who ever though ronda was going to be full time most of been smoking meth


She is the woman division Brock Lesnar


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone else really miss Booker? I KNOW he was an awful commentator but it was always so funny listening to his nonsense and Corey and Cole WTF’ing him. 

Jonathan Coach is boring, and with him there, Michael Cole’s gotten more annoying, which I didn’t think was possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vegeta said:


> I loled, I'm glad some are catching on.
> 
> He was begging for that pop, he got nothing.
> 
> ...


He'll be fine if he switches his game up. 

Like 50 told Kanye, "Go head switch the style up."


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Himiko said:


> Anyone else really miss Booker? I KNOW he was an awful commentator but it was always so funny listening to his nonsense and Corey and Cole WTF’ing him.
> 
> Jonathan Coach is boring, and with him there, Michael Cole’s gotten more annoying, which I didn’t think was possible
> 
> ...


lol yeah booker was the oddball that made it bearable to listen too

now you got three boring corporate dudes well Corey not that bad but he just bipolar with his face/heel switch a roo depending on the wrestler he roots for


and F Micheal cole 

coach needs the rock....


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Des Moines is always a dead as shit crowd, especially in hour three.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I wasn't exactly sure how to approach that. But you can catch all the episodes on Botchamania.com and the various things there. Endingmania is pretty great.


Hey I don't blame you. Oh thanks I didn't realize he had a website! I will have to watch EndingMania! :bayley2


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Anyone else really miss Booker? I KNOW he was an awful commentator but it was always so funny listening to his nonsense and Corey and Cole WTF’ing him.
> 
> Jonathan Coach is boring, and with him there, Michael Cole’s gotten more annoying, which I didn’t think was possible
> 
> ...


Michael Cole needs to leave already. It would be a dream. I would have anyone over him. His montonous voice literally sucks the life out of the show. Even Phillips on Smackdown is much better.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He'll be fine if he switches his game up.
> 
> Like 50 told Kanye, "Go head switch the style up."


 If they put as much effort into Rollins as they have Braun, they'd probably have a top babyface/FOTC.

With Braun, he's never going to get there because he's so limited and comes off like a goof.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If the paying audience is eating him up, why do you guys want him to be cooled off, "de-pushed" or for WWE to take a different route?

Also, guys you need variety on a wrestling show. Not everyone should be a Rollins, Neville, Ricochet or Okada. Why be angry or disgruntled when something gets over organically? Vince loves the guy, the paying audience loves the guy and a major chunk of online fans love the guy. Just ride the wave.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Michael Cole needs to leave already. It would be a dream. I would have anyone over him. His montonous voice literally sucks the life out of the show. Even Phillips on Smackdown is much better.




What annoys me most is the constant shouting and the constant WWE phrase usage, “ITS DA BIIGGGGG DAAAWWGGG”


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vegeta said:


> If they put as much effort into Rollins as they have Braun, they'd probably have a top babyface/FOTC.
> 
> With Braun, he's never going to get there because he's so limited and comes off like a goof.


To see where Rollins is now compared to 2015.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Vegeta said:


> I loled, I'm glad some are catching on.
> 
> *He was begging for that pop, he got nothing.*
> 
> ...


It makes him look needy and weak to be interacting with the crowd like that, they're cheering him for being a monster, not because he wants to be their buddy, that shit's a fast-track to dancing in a diaper for a guy that looks like him.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Des Moines is always a dead as shit crowd, especially in hour three.


I thought they were a good crowd tonight, normally I'd agree with you about that city, though.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Only watched the first two segments but judging from the write-up results, it sounds like a very good RAW. Look forward to watching the rest of it later.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Are they trying to set up a Shield vs Jordan/someone tag title duel? Tonight makes me think yes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Total Package said:


> Are they trying to set up a Shield vs Jordan/someone tag title duel? Tonight makes me think yes.


Nah this was just to further the Rollins/Jordan/Angle program. Reigns just had a one off teaming with Rollins in order for them to be able to book the ending of the tag match properly. There is a reason why Reigns wasn't in the follow up segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> It makes him look needy and weak to be interacting with the crowd like that, they're cheering him for being a monster, not because he wants to be their buddy, that shit's a fast-track to dancing in a diaper for a guy that looks like him.


 Meh, maybe it's just me. It's hard to hold my attention, I'll be the first to admit im not enjoying AJ's work and he's my all time favourite. He's been boring since the Brock match, before that he had a poor year outside the Shane feud and Balor match.

It's more on the booking and presentation of wrestlers than the wrestlers themselves.

To me only Brock feels like the only star in the company. IMO the top stars in NJPW and even upper carders (Suzuki, Ibushi, Shibata) all feel like much bigger stars because of how they're presented and the quality of their work. To me they are the elite wrestlers of the business and the company and wrestlers protect their characters well.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Asuka/Bayley was very good. Not as good as the match they had in Dallas or Brooklyn, but still a pretty good match and their chemistry seemed better, also could use a longer more properly built match.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Some notable progress was made on this week's RAW. Reigns always defeats Bray Wyatt so that was nothing new. Woken Matt coming out to attack Wyatt means their feud isn't over yet. They finally mentioned how Alexa Bliss hasn't defended her Title since October. Great promo work from Alexa here while Kurt stumbled a lot. Great match between Asuka/Bayley as well and it is obvious that Bayley gets no reaction anymore. 

Miz/Crews was a decent match too with the Miz telling the crowd that he wants to be a Dual Champion. The Tag Team Title match was fun too and I knew Jason Jordan was going to play a part in the end result. The partnership between Rollins/Jordan should be about done now. Lastly, the main event match was not bad. Glad Elias got the win and pinned Cena.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

This is what I like to see with the women:

- Great progression with Sasha’s character. Even with that quick locker room promo with Bayley, it shown perfectly how upset and kind of desperate Sasha is with her match with Asuka. She really feels like she can beat Asuka.

- Loved the nice bite with Bayley and her chemistry with sasha is still electric. I know they royally fucked Bayley’s character since she came up, but with continued progression of this, they can right the ship. It’s going to take a lot of work though.

- I wish the match with Asuka/Bayley was like 5 minutes longer. It was a great match up. Yes, it wasn’t as stiff/brutal like Asuka/Sasha, but it didn’t have to be. They both put on a great tv match.

- I’m just wondering if they will pull the trigger and go with Sasha vs Asuka or have Bayley/Sasha costs each other the championship and go with that storyline.

- As much as I don’t like Alexa, her promo was great and she made some very valid points about Brock.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Okay so Braun isn't coming out last..

They need to have him not be the first Pod to open and have him just say fuck it and kick his Pod open when he isn't supposed to...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Elias coming out last :hmm:

I love Elias but I could easily see him getting eliminated first with Cena or Strowman squashing him in minutes.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm well aware the usual suspects will come at me, but what is the point of Reigns winning clean against Wyatt AND THEN Matt Hardy comes out to attack him? 

How about -shocker- Matt interferes and cost him the victory? It's just a minor thing, I know, but it's one of those things that pile up and makes the whole show worse.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Decent RAW. Best part? Woken Matt giving me the perfect signature material :lol


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I still don't understand how Matt Hardy didn't cost Bray the match. Instead we have Roman kick out of one of the most protected moves in the company, no sell directly after hit one shoulder block and win. It's so nauseating. 

Should have been a distraction.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So it seems WWE has completely given up on Bailey, The Revival, and Wyatt. They need to get off RAW or their doomed forever.

Balor is being teased as a main eventer for future filler. They seem to be trying to appease Nia so she doesnt leave. Her and Alexa better watch out cause Ronda and Asuka will put them on the sidelines.

Miz is a walking wrestling god. I wouldnt mind another main title run but aint happening on RAW. You have a brand split for a reason.

Elias is a future champ.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> The only segment I'll be watching is the one involving Braun Strowman. Everything else will be an automatic changing of the channel.


imo strowman looks as generic as most of the rest of the roster, get rid of him


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wasn't Elimination Chamber a Smackdown PPV last year, and Fastlane RAW? Now it's the other way around?

What a shitty Brand Split.


----------

